# FTP Server einrichten



## WilliWurst (23. Mai 2002)

Moin!

Ich möchte unter Linux [SuSE 8.0 Prof] einen ftp-server einrichten.

Und zwar möchte ich je nach bedarf anonymous user mit u/d ratio zulassen und user mit namen und passwort und jeweils unterschiedliche shares angeben können.

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand von euch bescheid welchen Server man da nimmt bzw wie und mit welchen filez man diesen konfigurieren muss.


Thx schonmal, gruß


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Mai 2002)

*ProFTPD*

Hi!

Also ich benutze ProFTPD las FTP-Server in meinem lokalen Netzwerk.

Unter http://proftpd.linux.co.uk/localsite/Userguide/linked/userguide.html findest Du ein Manual wie man diesen Server einrichtet. Darunter fallen auch die verschidenen Konfig-Files und wie man Ration einstellt.

Hoffe es hilft Dir weiter.


----------

